# Tilted womb??



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Ladies,

I know this isnt a clomid question, but you are such a wise bunch thought some of you might like to give your input!!

I have been told i have a tilted womb, now the con did not seem bothered about this, but i have looked into it myself and well actually it can affect your chances.

So far i have read that position during bms can help, although not quite sure how to execute this!! 

This bms is hard enough without having to be a trained gymnast into the bargain!!!

What do you think girlies, anyone else got this?? and got bfp?? or had it corrected??

Whats your thoughts?? 

T xx

Have just read more about this online and it suggest lying on your stomach with a pillow  under your thighs??  
I have been lying on my back, with pillow underneath,  now wondering if sperm have been being tilted in the wrong direction?!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi

I also have a tilted womb (also called a retroverted uterus).  We didn't find out until during a routine scan whilst I was stimming.  We spent nearly 5 years ttc before having ICSI - 5 years wasted lying on my back with my legs up in the air to no effect!!!

After having Sam, I managed to conceive 3 times naturally (unfortunately twice ended in mc) and each time I laid on my tummy & I'm convinced this did the trick!!

Good luck!

Ronnie
xx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh thanks Ronnie!!!

I will definitely give up with the legs in the air!!!  
Thanks for the reply, thought it was going to stay at 0!!

Hopefully your advise has reached me in time as today is ov day!! And this will lead to my BFP!!!
It is round 3 clomid for me so  and keeping everything crossed for third time lucky 

Not long for you to go, how you keeping?

Thanks for taking the time to reply.

T xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Trixxi

Ooo...sending you lots of    .  Hope this is the month for you!!  

I'm really tired especially with having to keep up with my toddler but as you said, not long now!!!  

Let us know how you get on!

Good luck

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Kitten 41 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi  

I found out that I had a tilted womb - if I remember correctly the lady performing the scan said it looked as if it had "fallen over"!  When I pushed for more information and was asking exactly what it meant the reply was "oh its nothing really and when you get pregnant it will sit up" - think she must of known what she was talking about because I had Lily!  In fact - it was never mentioned again!!

  

Good luck!

Helen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I forgot to mention that the advantage of having a tilted womb is that when you have early scans (pre 12 weeks), you can have an empty bladder!!!  

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Trixxi

I too have a tilted womb but managed to conceive Ethan laying on my back!!! Did not find out about tilted womb until the early scan.

SS


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ladies ,
thanks for your replies.

Just think its almost comical that me n dh have been ttc for sooooooooooo long and all along we might just not have been doing right!!!!!  

Think I should maybe just try rolling after bms and hope it gets there one way or another!! 

Thanks for the info 


T xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Trixxi
I'm another one with a wonky womb.  Managed to get UTD, so don't let it worry you too much.  
We didn't do gymnastics to get our BFP  
I was told about my wonky womb before I started treatment, I wasn't told to do anything different.
xxx


----------

